# My outdoor soil recipe



## jaydub13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope you all are off to a good season! 

I researched a whole lot about soil structures, and devised a recipe but  i need a little reassurance from some of you more skilled growers out  there... i hope i didn't eff this all up.

My recipe was mixed on site on a tarp and placed in 10 -12 gallon holes

1 3.8 bail of sunshine mix #4
1 3.8 bail of promix bx w/ myco
2 cubic ft SuperSoil brand garden amender (compost/cow manure mix)
1 cubic ft perlite
8 cups fine dolomite lime
1/2 cup Mexican bat guano

Will this recipe be too hot? or does it need to cook down a bit before i transplant? 

I would still like to add some worm castings and kelp meal to the mix as  a top dressing, but dont know the amounts to add to each hole.

I would be grateful for some feedback! Thanks


----------



## BBFan (Jun 8, 2011)

How old are the plants you're putting into it?  Not that it really matters- if you just put it in it's just starting to cook.

I would add the worm castings and kelp meal right away and work it into the top couple inches.  I've planted in straight wc with great results and the kelp meal will take a while to break down.

You will be running into a lot of deficiencies with that mix though.  Be prepared to add extra nutrients along the way.

Good luck and happy growing!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jun 8, 2011)

clones, in 4x4x6 pots are about 5 weeks and due to be transplanted. but topped pretty heavily to small 10 inch bushes


----------



## jaydub13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Also, i just am wanting to use this mix through veg. i am going to be top dressing later on with the sunleaves line of guano, as well as guano teas. 

Also, i considered using heavy harvest but read that it will kill off the  beneficials in the soil since it's innoculated with myco already. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 9, 2011)

hey j-dub. i just put these out after 5 weeks inside, almost the same  mix as you also. so we will see what happens in a few months, green mojo to you and dont let them dry out. i put vermiculite & coco peat moss, for water retention. my wholes never came close to 4x4 whole, ground way to hard to dig. little bigger than a 5 gal size (7gal maybe). good luck


----------



## jaydub13 (Jun 9, 2011)

nah my friend, mine are 4 x 4 x 6 inch pots . i think i am gonna transplant to gallon pots at the site, while i let the soil settle down a bit. did you let the soil cook for a bit before you transplant? just curious if i am gonna be out for a month before i can get em in the ground. Also, what was your mix if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 9, 2011)

10 gal of sunhine mix 4, 1/4 gal of peat moss. 3 litres of earth worm cast., a little less than 1/4 gal of  vermiculite, 1 cup grow bat guano, 4 tablespoon of dol lime. some plants got the snad from area & some got store bot compost. non burning. this is my first run outdoors, so we will c how it goes in oct


----------



## BudLover#69 (Jun 9, 2011)

If the soil mix gets hot within a few hours, (Very Warm to the touch) then it's too hot! lol,,sorry dude but really that is how I tell on my mix, if it is too hot, it warms fast (starts to cook) Sometimes it can only cook for 48 hours. But sometimes it may be two weeks or more. This is just me,  but I never had a problem with soil mix that is not warm anymore or Never Warmed. Once cool its ready to be used, or if it never heats up then it is week enough that you can use it right away imo. We are talking Organics Only though!  good luck!  Check the holes and see is it cooking or not you should know by now, stick your had in them.  If its cookoing then you gotta wait if not then use it. jmo Only


----------



## JohninWI (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm an avid composter (and "regular" gardener).  For things to decompose and really "cook" it actually takes a lot of nitrogen.  That's why you layer "greens" and "browns" to make it happen.  

The only serious source of nitrogen you have is the compost/manure mix.  And I'm guessing what they mean is partly composted manure.  (It's like compost--but you can still see bits of straw and bedding in it?)

You didn't mention--but you're digging right in to the ground?  If so, I would throw in a little blood meal (quick nitrogen), kind of roughly fork it in with the exsisting soil, water it good, and give it a few days to mellow out and let the chemistry and biology happen.

Also, I would maybe go a little lighter on the lime, but my soil is right at 7.0pH, so I let the peat bring the pH down a little bit.

I read on another site (forget which) something very wise.  "Give the plant what it wants, and it will take what it needs"

Anyway, no worries about overheating (thermally I mean), and very little chance of burning it with too many salts.  If the local soil has any fertility and biology in it, they will take care of the rest--you'll be amazed how fast the worms will move in.

Best of luck--and be careful!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the feed back! Much appreciated.


----------

